# Genius Mixes



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So I've recently discovered these on itunes, and as shuffle seems to always think I wanna listen to the same artist every other song (has been like this with every apple product I've owned!) I was wondering if there was a way of using genius mixes on the ipod like a playlist? 

I can't be bothered with making loads of playlists and it seems to work very well!


----------

